# Potenciometro control volumen



## nobi (Sep 15, 2011)

Tengo un amplificador jvc 110Watss, tengo que colocar dos diferentes lineas de 2 parlantes cada uno (50W) en el patio de la casa (mono). ?Que valor K de potenciometro utilizo para ajustar el volumen en cada linea?


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 15, 2011)

Tenes que usar potenciómetros de alambre de 50 watts y de los ohmios que tenga el ampli de salida. Como usarías dos en paralelo, los ohmios serán del doble. No sé donde se podrían encontrar esos potes.
Por aquí, en Argentina, no se fabrican mas. Antes se hacían precisamente para audio o para variar la luz de lámparas pero no había transistores ni triacs.
Por otra parte te cambiarían las características de los parlantes. Pero eso no sería tan grave.
Por el costo, casi te convendría usar dos potencias de salida independientes.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 15, 2011)

Este tema huele a moderacion . . . 



nobi dijo:


> . . . un amplificador jvc 110Watss, tengo que colocar dos diferentes lineas de 2 parlantes cada uno (50W) en el patio de la casa . . .



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...lo-parlantes-11742/?highlight=parlantes+serie

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rie-paralelo-24637/?highlight=parlantes+serie


----------



## pandacba (Sep 16, 2011)

Los potenciometros de volumen de un amplificador manejan tensiòn y no corriente, de alli que esten en la entrada del amplificador, no se conectan estos en la salida por la razòn de la potencia que deberian disipar  y porque no tiene el màs minimo de los sentidos.
No se conectan de esa forma un potenciometro maneja unos pocos mW y vos necesita manerja màs de 100W, conseguir un reostato de potencia adecuada te va salir màs caro que poner otro amplificador y manejar los volumenes individualmente

Justo es cuando se aplica el dicho sale más caro el collar que el perro


----------



## zopilote (Sep 16, 2011)

Hola pandacba, siempre quise saber que tengo que tener en cuenta para construir un transformador de salida para audio, de esos que dicen 100V 70V y 30V. Ya que teniendo esos transformadores se puede conectar un parlante a mas de 20m, con pocas perdidad en el conductor. He estado tratando de conseguir algo de informacion como el tipo de material, forma de armado del núcleo, formulas para bobinado segun la impedancia  sin ningun exito. Tengo algunos planos de esos amplificadores que los usan pero no indican nada de ello. Cualquier aportación, estare al tanto, para darte las gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Como estas zopilote?, te busco la info y te la paso, dame unos dias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Hola pandacba, siempre quise saber que tengo que tener en cuenta para construir un transformador de salida para audio, de esos que dicen 100V 70V y 30V. Ya que teniendo esos transformadores se puede conectar un parlante a mas de 20m, con pocas perdidad en el conductor. He estado tratando de conseguir algo de informacion como el tipo de material, forma de armado del núcleo, formulas para bobinado segun la impedancia  sin ningun exito. Tengo algunos planos de esos amplificadores que los usan pero no indican nada de ello. Cualquier aportación, estare al tanto, para darte las gracias.



No es indispensable el transformador, puedes reemplazarlo por un amplificador con salida en puente y con este excitas la línea de distribución de audio (70 e incluso 100V).


----------



## zopilote (Sep 19, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es indispensable el transformador, puedes reemplazarlo por un amplificador con salida en puente y con este excitas la línea de distribución de audio (70 e incluso 100V).


Ya probe conectando una potencia de +/-15V en configuracion puente, a unos parlantes TOA(lleva transformador de impedancia) y no le hacen cosquillas, haber si te explayas para saber donde cometi el error.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2011)

Con ± 15Vcc de alimentación y configuración puente puedes conseguir unos 15Vca eficaces de salida que sobre 330 Ω (Línea de 100V)  te darán unos *0,7W* sobre el parlante.

O cambias la relación del transformador o colocas un amplificador de mayor tensión de salida, unos ± 80Vcc, si bien la tensión es alta, la potencia no será tanto por la alta impedancia de la carga.

Esta solución siempre será mas efectiva, económica y de mejor calidad que un transformador de salida (Elevador de tensión), además de que el amplificador trabajara mas holgado.

El cálculo real sería lograr 100Vca de salida, 50V de cada amplificador (Puente) y de allí sacas la tensión de alimentación necesaria.

Vpico = 50Vrms * 1,41 ≈ 70Vcc

Tensión del Rail = 70Vcc + caída sobre los transistores de salida (20/30%) ≈ ± 80/90Vcc


----------



## zopilote (Sep 19, 2011)

Gracias por los datos, me olvide que al tener una impedancia mas grande, la potencia transferida era ridicula. Y segun esto puedo cargarlo hasta 37 de estos parlante o hay un limite para no exagerar con cargas demasiado inductivas.
Sin embargo sigo interesado en la tecnologia de esos amplificadores public o de perifoneo que usan en los automoviles o ferias donde no hay toma de 220vac, por que para esos tendria que construirles un fuente dc-dc(mnicolau).


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 20, 2011)

¿un pregunta,el diametro del cable no tiene nada que ver?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> ...... Y segun esto puedo cargarlo hasta 37 de estos parlante o hay un limite para no exagerar con cargas demasiado inductivas......



La carga inductiva la puedes compensar, y el límite (Cantidad de parlantes) es llegar a la mínima impedancia que admite el amplificador en modo puente.

En los amplificadores comerciales para excitar líneas de parlantes se suelen emplear transformadores de salidas múltiples, 100V, 70V, menos o mas, de forma de poder manejar todo tipo de instalaciones.



The Master dijo:


> ¿un pregunta,el diametro del cable no tiene nada que ver?


Para NO requerir grandes calibres de cables, justamente se trabaja con líneas de 70/100V, al ser mucho mayor la tensión se hace menor la corriente y por ende se requiere menor calibre de cable.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 23, 2011)

a ver si entiendo,creo que es lo mismo,yo coloque un trafo de 220V 6V,en mi pais la tesion domiciliaria es de 220V,en la parte de 220v la puse a la red domiciliaria,en la parte de 6v coloque la fuente y una señal de audio que la recepcione en otro lugar con otro trafo de 220V 6v y una fuente hecha de ese mismo trafo y un amplificador de un par de vatios,es algo parecido,solo que lo haces con mas de 30v????


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2011)

The Master dijo:


> *a ver si entiendo*,creo que es lo mismo,yo coloque un trafo de 220V 6V,en mi pais la tesion domiciliaria es de 220V,en la parte de 220v la puse a la red domiciliaria,en la parte de 6v coloque la fuente y una señal de audio que la recepcione en otro lugar con otro trafo de 220V 6v y una fuente hecha de ese mismo trafo y un amplificador de un par de vatios,es algo parecido,solo que lo haces con mas de 30v????



Espero que tu te entiendas, porque yo no comprendí "Nada"

Respecto al tema:
Entre la usina que genera la corriente que es consumida por una ciudad y la ciudad existe una línea de alta tensión.
A la salida de la usina se coloca un transformador que eleva la tensión generada a algunos cientos de miles de V (KV).
A la entrada de la ciudad se coloca un transformador que reduce la tensión de cientos de miles a los valores de distribución.
Con esto se gana que la resistencia de los conductores entre la usina y la ciudad se haga menos significativa y NO afecte tanto a la potencia de salida, es decir que no se recalienten los cables y se desperdicie en calor.

En el caso de @zopilote, posiblemente este armando una red de parlantes a lo largo de unos cientos de metros de tendido, en el modo habitual trabajando en 4/8 Ω la resistencia de los cables se hace crítica, por ejemplo si tenemos un tendido de cables con una resistencia de 16 Ω al parlante de 8 Ω le llega 1/3 de la potencia del amplificador.

Pero si tenemos el sistema de línea trabajando con  transformadores de adaptación de impedancias 330 Ω / 8 Ω, la misma resistencia anterior de 16 Ω ahora es despreciable frente a los 330 Ω del transformador.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 23, 2011)

yo tengo entendido esto,yo soy de argentina y cuando años atras el grupo musical SODA STEREO hizo un recital en la avenida 9 de julio de la capital federal de argentina,en ese momento vi colocado parlantes de esos metalicos para exterior,como los que usan los vendedores que van en camionetas o los que hacen propaganda en camionetas tambien,y los vi que estaban conectados a la tension domiciliaria que pasaba por ese lugar,despues buscando en internet encontre un circuito que usaba el trafo de reduccion de tension de 220v a 6v o 12v y no solo servia de fuente de alimentacion sino para emitir la señal por la red domiciliaria interna de la casa de cada uno.
es esto lo que yo vi






ahora bien,tambien tengo los viejos transformadores de salida de los equipos valvulares que son de 2000Ω a 8Ω,estos trabajan con tensiones altas,creo que los trafos que vos decis son estos,si no es asi pienso que la salida del ampli la mandas a un trafo como este que pasas la impedancia de 8Ω a 2000Ω,entonces alli la alta impedancia es despreciable ante la impedancia del bafle.Ahora bien no es lo mismo este sistema de adaptacion de impedancias que transmitir el audio con un sistema como el que te puse.
hablando de usinas,como la tension alterna tiene menos perdida que la directa,es por eso que las usinas generan tension alterna y no continua(obviamnte que los generadores crean corriente alterna),ahora bien,se que de los 4kV o mas que produce una usina,pasa por un transformador que eleva la tension,luego se baja a lo que se llama una tension media,despues esta tension se transforma de nuevo a la tension domiciliaria,o mejor dicho,a una tension de 380v con una configuracion estrella trifasica(antiguamente era trifasica triangulo de 220v de una empresa llamada ITALO ARGENTINA DE ELECTRICIDAD,despues la misma fue vendida a era la empresa llamada SEGBA),y de la misma se saca la tension domiciliaria 220V con un vivo y el neutro de la configuracion estrella.


----------

